# Нужен совет по реставрация аккордеона.



## confind (7 Дек 2019)

Добрый день. Попал ко мне аккордеон. Он упал с небольшой высоты (с кровати) и получил существенные деформации. Думаю все поправимо. как новый не будет, но сыграет еще.


Спойлер: МЕХ






как видно на фото, оторвалась значительная часть мехов от рамки. Чем лучше проклеить этот стык?



Спойлер: ЯЗЫЧКИ






 на этом примере видно, что так же вываливаются 3 штуки. Чем их присобачить? где-то видел, рекомендуют воск, но какой именно и при каких условиях?



Спойлер: ЦЕЛЛЮЛОЗА






 вот тут нет идей совсем. это можно поправить?


p.s. Заранее благодарен за помощь и советы.


----------



## grigoriys (7 Дек 2019)

Нет слов... Инструмент упал с кровати, которая ехала в бортовом Камазе на большой скорости. Внутри лопнувшего целлулоида, скорее всего - повреждение корпуса


----------



## vev (7 Дек 2019)

confind, 
Печаль однако.... Самостоятельно исправить невозможно. По крайней мере для этого надо освоить еще одну смежную специальность - ремонт инструментов. Несите профессионалу.


----------



## confind (8 Дек 2019)

делать буду сам. в нашей округе нет таких мастеров. мне нужно только с клеящим веществом определится.


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Дек 2019)

Дайте фото того, что было когда-то аккордеоном, целиком. Будет ясно про овчинку и выделку.
Из увиденного- Вы сможете приклеить рамку меха, если Вам рассказать и проинструктировать. Отваливающиеся планки- это уже полная перевосковка и настройка. Корпус тоже Вы не восстановите. Если это ширпотреб- проще выкинуть.


----------



## confind (8 Дек 2019)

воть. стоит- не стоит. я его сделаю. руки есть.


Спойлер: сабж


----------



## vev (8 Дек 2019)

confind, 
Не морочьте голову. Купите за пятнашку такую же Стеллу. Дешевле будет


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Дек 2019)

Стелла. Полная. 
Вы не принимайте близко к сердцу, состояние Ваших рук не вызывает никаких сомнений. Кроме рук тут нужно оборудование и материалы. Не плоскогубцы и воск от свечки, а именно оборудование и именно материалы. 
Хотя, если "чтобы оно издавало звуки"- может и не надо ничего. Молоток, гвозди, клей.
Мне сегодня принесли приклад старого ружья "Зауэр" для восстановления. Там всё по щепкам и кругом гвозди). "А чо, стрелять-то можно!"... .


----------



## confind (8 Дек 2019)

да, на концертах она играть не будет. да и играть я не умею. хозяину ценна как память. вот взялся помочь. ну упал, ну бывает, нечего поделать. мех к рамке хоть чем приклеить скажите?


----------



## vev (8 Дек 2019)

confind, 
причем та мех???? Там в левом полукорпусе дырку не заметили чтоль?


----------



## confind (8 Дек 2019)

заметил, и я это буду править треугольной вставкой изнутри.


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Дек 2019)

confind написал(а):


> да и играть я не умею


Секундочку. Вы освоите перевосковку, допустим такое чудо. А если не играете- как будете настраивать-то?


----------



## confind (8 Дек 2019)

понимаете. я создал тему с четким вопросом. в итоге столько воды и ни какой конкретики.


----------



## vev (8 Дек 2019)

confind,

Вы создали тему, а ля "как научиться играть на скрипке за неделю" и хотите получить ответы на вопросы, которые пока даже задать не в состоянии...






GoldAccordion.com - аккордеон и баян


GoldAccordion.com - ноты для аккордеона, ноты для баяна, минусовки для акордеона, минусовки для баяна




forum.mirbajana.com





Штудируйте там...


----------



## nidogopp43 (8 Дек 2019)

ДРОВА!


----------



## vev (8 Дек 2019)

, 

Злой ты  Зачем так сразу? Потерпел бы еще страниц 10


----------



## vyachek (8 Дек 2019)

Меховая рамка клеится,как правило, ПВА густым лучше марки "Столяр" и под груз на двое суток . Отслоивший целлулоид клеится смесью целлулоида и ацетона состояния сметаны, который с помощью шприца очень очень осторожно подается под целлуллоид. Под груз на пару суток. Затем трещина заполняется этой смесью, сушится. После этого шлифуется очень мелкой наждачной бумагой и полируется фетровым кругом. Отвалившиеся голосовые планки клеятся смесью: воск, канифоль, льняное масло в пропорции 50:20:5, в смесь добавить немного скипидара и подогреть на водяной бане. На первых порах заливку луше делать пальльником 25 Вт включенным через регулятор или хотя бы через диод. Жало паяльнка нудно очень тонко расплющить. Остуженной мастикой зполнить стыки и бока и расплавить паяльником. Это краткий ответ на вопрос: чем приклеить то, что отвалилось.


----------



## vyachek (8 Дек 2019)

Затем настройка. Для настройки как минимум понадобятся:
1. Дувачка. (На первых порах может быть заменена левой половиной с мехом накоторый стелится лист фанеры в которам просверлено отверстие.
2. Тюнер. Как правило это программа к андроинд.
3. Гравер. Самый маленький на батарейках, можно маникюрный.
4. Подголосники - стальные тонкие полоски, подкладываемые под голоса. (Пружина от старой рулетки).
Порядок настройки.
Резонатор нужной дыркой кладется на дувачку и продувается. Тюнер показывает что нужно делать: если "-" значит нужно поднять звук, пилится конец язычка, если "+" то пилится основание. Под голос подкаладывается подголосник.
Если язычок снизу, то отрывается залог, язычок через отверстие приводнимается шилом и ставится подголосник, настраивается, залог клеится клеем момент.


----------



## vyachek (8 Дек 2019)

Да и еще. Голос перед настройкой должен быть выставлен. Т.е. отрегулирован таким образом. чтобы он начинал звучать (отвечать) при самой минимальной подаче воздуха и добиться его громкого звучания при максимальной подаче. Это достигается высотой подъема конца язычка над планкой (примерно должен быть равен толщине язычка, но не обязательно), а также его формой (прямая, выпуклая, вогнутая). На старых инструментах проемы планок становятся грязными и не дают языку правильно работать, поэтому если звук плохой проемы нужно почистить, а лучше такую планку оторвать и промыть в ацетоне. Плохое качество заклепки также может быть причиной плохого звука ну и естественно сами залоги.


----------



## confind (8 Дек 2019)

vyachek написал(а):


> Меховая рамка клеится,как правило, ПВА густым лучше марки "Столяр" и под груз на двое суток . Отслоивший целлулоид клеится смесью целлулоида и ацетона состояния сметаны, который с помощью шприца очень очень осторожно подается под целлуллоид. Под груз на пару суток. Затем трещина заполняется этой смесью, сушится. После этого шлифуется очень мелкой наждачной бумагой и полируется фетровым кругом. Отвалившиеся голосовые планки клеятся смесью: воск, канифоль, льняное масло в пропорции 50:20:5, в смесь добавить немного скипидара и подогреть на водяной бане. На первых порах заливку луше делать пальльником 25 Вт включенным через регулятор или хотя бы через диод. Жало паяльнка нудно очень тонко расплющить. Остуженной мастикой зполнить стыки и бока и расплавить паяльником. Это краткий ответ на вопрос: чем приклеить то, что отвалилось.


от души. вот таких ответом мне не хватало.


----------



## confind (10 Янв 2020)

Значит хотелось бы отписаться о том, что удалось сделать. Меха к рамке "Столяром" приклеились на ура. Правда прослойка, которая между полу-корпусом и рамкой, совсем сыпется, с обеих сторон.
Трещину в углу корпуса, как следует залил смолой эпоксидной и струбциной поджал подготовленный уголок их твердой породы дерева.


Спойлер: ремонт полу-корпуса









Перевосковкой займусь позднее. Хотя звуки выдает и так. Привет всем "доброжелателям" утверждавшим, что место моему инструменту в мусоре и с новым годом.


Спойлер: Звучание.


----------



## ugly (10 Янв 2020)

confind написал(а):


> прослойка, которая между полу-корпусом и рамкой, совсем сыпется, с обеих сторон.


Уплотнитель? Оконный можно использовать, самый тонкий...


----------



## MAN (13 Янв 2020)

confind написал(а):


> Хотя звуки выдает и так.
> 
> 
> Спойлер: Звучание.


Расход воздуха абсолютно непомерный. Хорошо, если дело тут только в плохом уплотнении меховых рамок с полукорпусами.
Но вы всё равно молодец. Желаю удачи!


----------



## РОДИС (26 Июл 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> Спойлер: Меховая рамка клеится,как правило, ПВА густым лучше марки "Столяр"
> 
> 
> 
> Меховая рамка клеится,как правило, ПВА густым лучше марки "Столяр" и под груз на двое суток . Отслоивший целлулоид клеится смесью целлулоида и ацетона состояния сметаны, который с помощью шприца очень очень осторожно подается под целлуллоид. Под груз на пару суток. Затем трещина заполняется этой смесью, сушится. После этого шлифуется очень мелкой наждачной бумагой и полируется фетровым кругом. Отвалившиеся голосовые планки клеятся смесью: воск, канифоль, льняное масло в пропорции 50:20:5, в смесь добавить немного скипидара и подогреть на водяной бане. На первых порах заливку луше делать пальльником 25 Вт включенным через регулятор или хотя бы через диод. Жало паяльнка нудно очень тонко расплющить. Остуженной мастикой зполнить стыки и бока и расплавить паяльником. Это краткий ответ на вопрос: чем приклеить то, что отвалилось.



Здравствуйте ! Штудирую интернет по поводу заполнения трещин в целлулоиде и вставкой заплаток в целлулоид . 1) Нарезал целлулоид на мелкие кусочки и растворил в ацетоне. Полученной смесью ( жидкая сметана) аккуратно заполнил трещину и оставил засыхать на 2 -е суток. Затем шлифовал вручную шкуркой (400 -800-1500 и завершил 2500).Полировал немецкой автомобильной пастой .Паста хорошая для придания глянцевого блеска для старого целлулоида. Но в этом месте получаются какие -то серые пузырьки , хотя поверхность очень гладкая. Не получилось , как я ожидал. 2) Нужно было вырезать участок плохого целлулоида и на его место поставить вставку с из подобного целлулоида с донорского инструмента. Вырезал эту вставку мм на 3-4 мм по периметру больше , положил в специальную сделанную ванночку , (на решётку, чтобы вставка не была в ацетоне , который я налил в ванночку , а размягчалась парами ацетона до мягкого состояния ) Смазал края старого целлулоида ацетоном , намазал место наложения вставки смесью целлулоида , который я растворил в ацетоне) Ну вот жду когда отвердеет моя вставка и буду шлифовать шкурками и диском. Даже не знаю ,что получится ... Если Вам не трудно , можете высказать Ваше мнения по моей работе.


----------



## Kuzalogly (26 Июл 2021)

1. Жидкая сметана получилась с пузырьками , потому что перемешивали и сами их создали. Надо сперва пожиже, и мешать. А когда густеет при испарении ацетона- не мешать. Плюс шпатель должен быть очень гладкий, лучше кулинарный силиконовый. Которым блины переворачивают. Сам шпатель макнуть в ацетон перед разравниванием.
2. Движения шкурок и пасты должны быть очень-очень медленными, иначе идёт нагрев. Он крайне нежелателен. Целлулоид теряет свои свойства на раз.


----------



## РОДИС (26 Июл 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Спойлер:  Жидкая сметана получилась с пузырьками
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Когда я растворяю кусочки целлулоида в ацетоне , то смесь получается жидкая как сметана , Пузырьков там нет.Скорее всего я неправильно выразился. Я заделываю этой смесью трещину и жду дня 2. Трещина заполнена и за 2 дня немного усыхает. Я опять добавляю эту смесь(целлулоид в ацетоне) . а когда заполненная трещина высохнет и становится естественно немного выше основного целлулоида ( бугорок) , то я начинаю шлифовать вручную шкурками ( 400-800-1500-2500) .Шкурки естественно смоченные водой. Потом , когда это место становится заподлицо с основным целлулоидом, я начинаю шлифовку немецкой автомобильной пастой" мокрый эффект".Паста отличная. Наношу пасту на место , где буду шлифовать и медленно кругом( натуральный хлопок) размазываю дрелью в очень в медленном темпе пасту. Затем обороты усиливаю и шлифую быстро. В результате получается гладко , но с какими.то серыми пятнами цвет целлулоида. Напоминает цвет шлифовальной пасты , которая въелась в целлулоид . Такое впечатление , что я загнал или шкурками или пасту в целлулоид. Что касается силиконового шпателя , то он для мелких трещин сильно большой. Посоветуйте , что делать .


----------



## РОДИС (27 Июл 2021)

РОДИС,


vyachek написал(а):


> Спойлер: Меховая рамка клеится,как правило, ПВА густым лучше марки "Столяр"
> 
> 
> 
> Меховая рамка клеится,как правило, ПВА густым лучше марки "Столяр" и под груз на двое суток . Отслоивший целлулоид клеится смесью целлулоида и ацетона состояния сметаны, который с помощью шприца очень очень осторожно подается под целлуллоид. Под груз на пару суток. Затем трещина заполняется этой смесью, сушится. После этого шлифуется очень мелкой наждачной бумагой и полируется фетровым кругом. Отвалившиеся голосовые планки клеятся смесью: воск, канифоль, льняное масло в пропорции 50:20:5, в смесь добавить немного скипидара и подогреть на водяной бане. На первых порах заливку луше делать пальльником 25 Вт включенным через регулятор или хотя бы через диод. Жало паяльнка нудно очень тонко расплющить. Остуженной мастикой зполнить стыки и бока и расплавить паяльником. Это краткий ответ на вопрос: чем приклеить то, что отвалилось.


Доброго дня . 1) Если клеить рамку ПВA столяр - это из серии "Момент"? Наносить клей на обе стороны (на мех и на саму рамку? И можно сразу подкорректировать , убрать излишки клея в результате накладывания пресса ? 2) Шлифовка заполненной трещины использовать , как Вы советуете мелкой шкуркой ,Но если наполненная трещина выступает над основным целлулоидом , то чем убирается этот "бугорок." Некоторые мастера советуют шпателем , смоченный в ацетоне и потом медленными движениями шлифовать мелкой шкуркой , а затем переходить на диск из байки. Хочется увидеть Ваши рекомендации.


----------



## РОДИС (28 Июл 2021)

Нужно заменить участок целлулоида который пришёл в негодность, примерно 4 см .х 4 см. Есть инструмент-донор с таким же точно целлулоидом. Если аккуратно вырезать "заплату" с донора , то она должна же по периметру быть больше участка (4 см. х 4 см ) где -то на 3-5 мм ? . Я где - то читал что целлулоид ,( заплата) , который я хочу поставить, нужно размягчить парами ацетона до мягкого состояния в ванной на решёточке ( не до соплей) и наложить на очищенный до дерева участок и предварительно смазав участок ацетоном , а края старого целлулоида тоже смазать ацетоном. Затем когда высохнет целлулоид ,надо шлифовать шкурками , затем пастой на диске вот этот двойной шов , пока всё не станет заподлицо весь целлулоид . Если кто знает технологию , откликнитесь ! Правильно это или нет .


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (28 Июл 2021)

РОДИС написал(а):


> Нужно заменить участок целлулоида который пришёл в негодность, примерно 4 см .х 4 см. Есть инструмент-донор с таким же точно целлулоидом. Если аккуратно вырезать "заплату" с донора , то она должна же по периметру быть больше участка (4 см. х 4 см ) где -то на 3-5 мм ? . Я где - то читал что целлулоид ,( заплата) , который я хочу поставить, нужно размягчить парами ацетона до мягкого состояния в ванной на решёточке ( не до соплей) и наложить на очищенный до дерева участок и предварительно смазав участок ацетоном , а края старого целлулоида тоже смазать ацетоном. Затем когда высохнет целлулоид ,надо шлифовать шкурками , затем пастой на диске вот этот двойной шов , пока всё не станет заподлицо весь целлулоид . Если кто знает технологию , откликнитесь ! Правильно это или нет .


Да нормально должно получиться. Я обычно донорский кусок погружаю в ацетон, но ненадолго. Как только он приобретает эластичность, сразу на инструмент. Не передерживать! На корпусе предварительно края и место операции тоже смачиваю ацетоном. После высыхания, шкурки (от 300 до 3000) с водичкой. Потом две полировальные пасты - средняя и ультратонкая. И никаких высоких оборотов. Может у Вас и мутнеет из-за перегрева при полировке?
А "сметаной" (целлулойд/ацетон) пробовал - как ни мешай, всегда пузырится. 
Еще совет, если родной целлулойд у края "раны" совсем тонкий, сделайте нахлест заплатки побольше, иначе есть риск при шлифовке стыка протереть край в зоне родного целлулойда до древесины.


----------



## РОДИС (28 Июл 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Да нормально должно получиться. Я обычно донорский кусок погружаю в ацетон, но ненадолго. Как только он приобретает эластичность, сразу на инструмент. Не передерживать! На корпусе предварительно края и место операции тоже смачиваю ацетоном. После высыхания, шкурки (от 300 до 3000) с водичкой. Потом две полировальные пасты - средняя и ультратонкая. И никаких высоких оборотов. Может у Вас и мутнеет из-за перегрева при полировке?
> А "сметаной" (целлулойд/ацетон) пробовал - как ни мешай, всегда пузырится.
> Еще совет, если родной целлулойд у края "раны" совсем тонкий, сделайте нахлест заплатки побольше, иначе есть риск при шлифовке стыка протереть край в зоне родного целлулойда до древесины.



Спасибо за совет .Когда мажу ацетоном очищенное до дерева место , чтобы наложить донорскую "заплатку", то ацетон быстро улетучивается... Когда мажу " сметаной" (ацетон + целлулоид" , то под заплаткой образуются небольшие комочки. Когда я заполнял трещину , скол "сметаной" и оставлял на сутки. Сметана усыхала и я добавлял ещё . И так раза три .Затем получался небольшой бугорок и я работал шкуркой с водой (400-800-1500-2000) , а потом подключал круг с пастой и начинал шлифовку. Получался глянец , но в этом месте были небольшие множественные пятна серого цвета (цвет пасты) . Видимо я работал шкуркой и диском очень быстро и просто втёр туда пасту. А какой Вы делаете нахлёст примерно по размеру и какими пастами работаете , если это не секрет.Я работаю только одной пастой. И какой по размеру шкуркой начинаете шлифовку.? Заранее благодарен .


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (28 Июл 2021)

РОДИС написал(а):


> Спасибо за совет .Когда мажу ацетоном очищенное до дерева место , чтобы наложить донорскую "заплатку", то ацетон быстро улетучивается... Когда мажу " сметаной" (ацетон + целлулоид" , то под заплаткой образуются небольшие комочки. Когда я заполнял трещину , скол "сметаной" и оставлял на сутки. Сметана усыхала и я добавлял ещё . И так раза три .Затем получался небольшой бугорок и я работал шкуркой с водой (400-800-1500-2000) , а потом подключал круг с пастой и начинал шлифовку. Получался глянец , но в этом месте были небольшие множественные пятна серого цвета (цвет пасты) . Видимо я работал шкуркой и диском очень быстро и просто втёр туда пасту. А какой Вы делаете нахлёст примерно по размеру и какими пастами работаете , если это не секрет.Я работаю только одной пастой. И какой по размеру шкуркой начинаете шлифовку.? Заранее благодарен .


Чтобы нанести достаточное количество ацетона на дерево и края целлулойда я использую пипетку. Мне удобно. Да испаряется конечно, на то он и ацетон, но с пипеткой не успевает)).

"Сметана" усыхает из-за большого количества ацетона в составе. При заделке трещины можно отрезать тонкую полосочку целлулойда в 1 - 1,5 мм и окунув её в ацетон на несколько секунд уложить в трещину. Разравниваю плоской отверткой. Дальше шлифовка, полировка как у Вас. Нет сметаны - нет пузырьков)).

По шкуркам - начинаю с 600. Иногда, если крупные бугры, можно с 300, но аккуратно. А последнюю лучше 3000 найдите. С ней переход на пасту лучше. 

По пастам секрета нет. 3М. Тут по производителю не принципиально, что на развес найдёте, то и сгодится. Только при покупке объясните продавцу, для чего нужно, и чтоб дал среднюю и ультратонкую. Да, на каждую пасту - своя губка. Не экономьте.


----------



## РОДИС (28 Июл 2021)

Спасибо Игорь! А для полировки я нашёл великолепную пасту "Магваер s 80 (мокрый эффект". А какими интересно ты пользуешься кругами ? Сегодня я восстановил крышку от Weltmeister (были выломаны перекладины)


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (28 Июл 2021)

РОДИС написал(а):


> Спасибо Игорь! А для полировки я нашёл великолепную пасту "Магваер s 80 (мокрый эффект". А какими интересно ты пользуешься кругами ? Сегодня я восстановил крышку от Weltmeister (были выломаны перекладины)


Старая-добрая Стелла))
Симпатично смотрится. Я что за материал использован для перемычек?

Круги обычные поролоновые. Голубой для среднезернистой пасты и черный для ультратонкой. Продавец подскажет, если что.


----------



## РОДИС (28 Июл 2021)

Это молдинги на самоклейке . Покупал в стройматериалах. Самоклейку отодрал ( не качественная ) , зачистил шкуркой и очень аккуратно приклеил . Они блестят и смотрятся вроде бы ничего...


----------



## Евгений Гейзлер (10 Ноя 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> Да и еще. Голос перед настройкой должен быть выставлен. Т.е. отрегулирован таким образом. чтобы он начинал звучать (отвечать) при самой минимальной подаче воздуха и добиться его громкого звучания при максимальной подаче. Это достигается высотой подъема конца язычка над планкой (примерно должен быть равен толщине язычка, но не обязательно), а также его формой (прямая, выпуклая, вогнутая). На старых инструментах проемы планок становятся грязными и не дают языку правильно работать, поэтому если звук плохой проемы нужно почистить, а лучше такую планку оторвать и промыть в ацетоне. Плохое качество заклепки также может быть причиной плохого звука ну и естественно сами залоги.


Отдельную лекцию ещё надо про лайку. Без правильно приклееной лайки настройка - пустое времяпровождение


----------



## MAN (10 Ноя 2021)

Евгений Гейзлер написал(а):


> Отдельную лекцию ещё надо про лайку. Без правильно приклееной лайки настройка - пустое времяпровождение


Аудитория замерла у ваших ног в нетерпеливом ожидании.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (11 Ноя 2021)

Раз про лайку заговорили, я свои 5 копеек добавлю.
В старых Вальтмейстерах лайки (залоги) со временем уменьшаются в размерах, усыхают, становятся меньше по высоте. В верхней части открывается голосовой проем в виде тоненькой неприкрытой кожей полосочки. Всегда переклеиваю такие залоги, отрываю, корректирую геометрию при необходимости, и наклеиваю их же чуть выше, чтобы проем закрывался полностью. Естесственно, потом производится настройка, так как практически любые манипуляции с залогом приводят к изменению высоты звучания голоса, который этим залогом прикрывается.
Ведь, изначально залог на заводе приклеивали с полным перекрытием отверстия. Значит так и должно быть.
А вы, коллеги, обращаете внимание на такую деталь как уменьшение залогов по высоте, или я один такой перфекционист?)))


----------



## Евгений Гейзлер (12 Ноя 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Раз про лайку заговорили, я свои 5 копеек добавлю.
> В старых Вальтмейстерах лайки (залоги) со временем уменьшаются в размерах, усыхают, становятся меньше по высоте. В верхней части открывается голосовой проем в виде тоненькой неприкрытой кожей полосочки. Всегда переклеиваю такие залоги, отрываю, корректирую геометрию при необходимости, и наклеиваю их же чуть выше, чтобы проем закрывался полностью. Естесственно, потом производится настройка, так как практически любые манипуляции с залогом приводят к изменению высоты звучания голоса, который этим залогом прикрывается.
> Ведь, изначально залог на заводе приклеивали с полным перекрытием отверстия. Значит так и должно быть.
> А вы, коллеги, обращаете внимание на такую деталь как уменьшение залогов по высоте, или я один такой перфекционист?)))


Совершенно верно. Лайка усыхает, твердеет. Отвердевшую лайку можно размять (скрутить) как любую качественную кожу. Она станет прежней длины. Но на фабрике Юпитер старые лайки просто меняют на новые.


----------



## butusbayan (13 Ноя 2021)

Евгений Гейзлер написал(а):


> Совершенно верно. Лайка усыхает, твердеет. Отвердевшую лайку можно размять (скрутить) как любую качественную кожу. Она станет прежней длины. Но на фабрике Юпитер старые лайки просто меняют на новые.


Сколько мы в нашей мастерской раньше мучались, но с появлением качественных итальянских "ventille" работа ускорилась в разы. Удовольствие, конечно, не дешёвое, зато все четко подготовленно и вырезано как на коже так и на пластике. Для серийных инструментов идеально. И не надо мучаться с заготовками, подбором кожи, вырезанием, вылёживанием, выпариванием, выкрашиванием и другими танцами с бубном. Конечно, на супер концертном "Юпитере" с именитым аккордом хороший сборщик, безусловно, должен заморочиться. Мое мнение.


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Ноя 2021)

Господин Бутусов - не есть мой кумир. Но он сказал великую фразу.
"Если в инструмент ВДРУГ полезли неопытные руки...".
Респект и уважуха... .


----------



## Петро (13 Ноя 2021)

Игорь Гребенкин , вы говорите что залоги залоги со временем могут укорачиваться , согласен, а вот на счет немецких, где часто встречается это , мне кажется что там спешка немцев ! Ведь пластик, где одинаков с кожей тоже короткий !


----------



## MAN (14 Ноя 2021)

Kuzalogly, если поделитесь секретом каким образом можно ВДРУГ превратить неопытные руки в опытные, не позволяя им лазить в инструменты, то вы вообще низкую земную поклонюху заслужите. А может даже и великим кумиром есть станете.


----------



## vev (14 Ноя 2021)

MAN, 
А для лазания есть специальные инструменты, в народе называемые - дрова... Вот на них руки и тренировать...


----------



## MAN (14 Ноя 2021)

vev, 
На самом деле, как мне кажется, есть две беды. Неквалифицированное рукосуйство это только одна. А вторая, ведущая наступление с прямо противоположной стороны - обилие "грамотных и опытных" мастеров, неизвестно от какой сырости зародившихся, знающих где и как, например, достать различные секретные материалы для ремонта (технические марки поролона, всякие там вечные упругоэластичные быстроклеящиеся штуки и прочие подобные недоступные простым смертным редкости), а также владеющих не менее секретными приёмами работы и неустанно запугивающих несчастных музыкантов, в том числе и многочисленных обладателей "дров" (кстати, это название бытует отнюдь не в народе, а лишь в очень малой его части, я бы даже сказал в элите), что уже от самой мысли самостоятельно вынуть шпильки и заглянуть внутрь инструмента, вместо того, чтобы срочно отправлять его вместе с кучей денег прямо к ним, баян или аккордеон мгновенно придёт в полную негодность.


----------



## vev (14 Ноя 2021)

MAN, 
есть и тот и другой эффект. Kuzalogly отчасти перегибает палку, но зачастую приносят в ремонт после того, как кто-то покопался шаловливыми рученками, а потом исправлять намного труднее, чем делать самому с начала и до конца.
В инструментах наших, как и в электротехнике ничего сложного нет и в помине, вот только убивает в год электричество немало рукодельников... 
Все просто, но даже при своих ненулевые навыках я в свои недешевы инструменты сам для серьезных дел лезть побаиваюсь....

Секретные материалы... Есть и такое... От нашей нищеты и скудости рынка. Когда я впервые попал в магазин Карини, в котором не выходя можно баян собрать, я был просто шокирован.... Любые залоги, голоса, кнопки разных размеров и цветок, ледерин, фильц такой и сякой.... У нас - НОЛЬ


----------



## MAN (14 Ноя 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Kuzalogly отчасти перегибает палку,


Вот я и говорю, что никакая эта фраза у Бутусбаяна про неопытные руки не великая, а всего лишь выдающаяся и не более того.  
P. S. "Отчасти перегибает" это как? Как вакцина отчасти защищает от вируса?


----------



## kep (14 Ноя 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Как вакцина отчасти защищает от вируса?


"Слегка беременна..."


----------



## MAN (15 Ноя 2021)

К тому же временно. 
Конечно мы очень сильно уходим от вопросов о реставрации аккордеона, но все эти подобного рода языковые "штучки" такие занимательные!
Вот в чём разница, к примеру, между запретом строжайшим, строгим, категорическим и просто запретом? Любопытно какой из них вы, как администратор, наложите на начавшийся в теме оффтоп?


----------



## kep (15 Ноя 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Любопытно какой из них вы, как администратор, наложите на начавшийся в теме оффтоп?


Окончательный.


----------



## MAN (15 Ноя 2021)

Ну, слава Богу! Я, признаться, опасался бесповоротного.


----------



## vev (15 Ноя 2021)

MAN, 

Ох уж эти юмористы с именами американских тягачей...


----------



## Петр Теницкий (20 Фев 2022)

Всем доброго здоровья!Чтобы не создавать новую тему, хочу оживить ее...

Помогите отремонтировать свой аккордеон Galotta..20 белых клавиш.Хочу научиться играть на нем... Ремонт своими руками было бы здорово..Понимаю что это сложнее чем ремонт ДВС... Мех для дувачки в дороге...Поузнавал цены ремонта---от180& до500& Сам с Днепра Всем спасибо за ответы


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Фев 2022)

Петр Теницкий написал(а):


> Сам с Днепра Всем спасибо за ответы


На какие вопросы Вы предполагаете получить ответы? Огласите весь список, пожалуйста... .


----------



## Петр Теницкий (20 Фев 2022)

Требуется поклейка лайки,перевосковка голосов, ну и настройка в правом полукорпусе.То есть должен быть какой-то порядок ремонта, понимание что за чем делать,чтобы не наделать больших косяков.Как то так пока


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Фев 2022)

Петр Теницкий написал(а):


> должен быть какой-то порядок ремонта


1. Все планки оторвать, очистить, залоги выпрямить с заданной обратной дугой.
2. Все планки замочить в Уайт-спирите на сутки, очистить до стерильного состояния. высушить.
3. Резонаторы очистить, проверить на отсутствие неплоскости и трещин.
4. Ощущение, что Вы не хотите читать книги. Ссылки на них есть на форуме, зачем я буду пересказывать сотый раз то что в них написано... .


----------



## Петр Теницкий (20 Фев 2022)

1.Планки надо метить или потом по тюнеру их найду? 2.потом в солярке не нужно мыть? 3.если резонатор не ровный,чем шпаклевать?4.информации прочитано много... конкретно книги по ремонту я что-то не нашел...а может так искал,уж извините

Сорри...скачал книгу Кузнецова в гугле...на форуме ссылки не работают


----------



## vyachek (21 Фев 2022)

Можно пометить. Но не обязательно. Если метить то на каждом типоразмере планок с бокового торца ножом делаем нужное количество полосок. В солярке не нужно, она маслянистая, Я мою в ацетоне, затем в чистом ополаскиваю. Чтобы не путаться, каждый резонатор по отдельности. Дерево лучше шпаклевать акриловой шпатлевкой по дереву, предварительно загрунтовав. Если у резонатора неровная плоскость прилегания, то её нужно выровнять на листе наждачной бумаги, положенной на твердую поверхность.


----------



## Петр Теницкий (21 Фев 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Можно пометить. Но не обязательно


То есть по тюнеру я голос найду...но всё-таки лучше помечу, будет спокойнее Спасибо за отзыв


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (22 Фев 2022)

Петр Теницкий написал(а):


> 1.Планки надо метить или потом по тюнеру их найду? 2.потом в солярке не нужно мыть? 3.если резонатор не ровный,чем шпаклевать?4.информации прочитано много... конкретно книги по ремонту я что-то не нашел...а может так искал,уж извините
> 
> Сорри...скачал книгу Кузнецова в гугле...на форуме ссылки не работают


Можете для облегчения последующей сборки на верхней части резонаторов наклеить полоску малярного скотча и подписать, где какая нота. Старайтесь, чтобы после Вашего ремонта было как можно меньше следов Вашей работы: надписей, меток, ризок и т.д.)) Малярный скотч выручает во многих случаях, когда надо что-то подписать, а потом убрать бесследно.


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> надо что-то подписать, а потом убрать бесследно


Ну, мы ж не те слова пишем, которые на заборе и в лифте). Не вижу криминала. Если только клиент попросил. 
Я вообще слова не пишу. Есть чёрный фломастер, им ставлю точки и римские цифры.


----------



## MAN (22 Фев 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Ну, мы ж не те слова пишем, которые на заборе и в лифте). Не вижу криминала.


Вам в ремонт попадали инструменты с нанесёнными другим мастером точками, цифрами и прочими метками? Каково впечатление?


----------



## Петр Теницкий (22 Фев 2022)

Я так и сделал...подписал все ноты сверху... сегодня доделал дувачка...голоса очень расстроены,проверял тюнером, хотел узнать разлив есть или нет...кажись аккордеон трёх голосый...тоесть при открытии белой клавиши открывается три голоса? Я правильно понимаю?


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Фев 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Вам в ремонт попадали инструменты с нанесёнными другим мастером точками, цифрами и прочими метками? Каково впечатление?


Попадают постоянно. Если вместе с этими метками там нагажено церковной свечкой налево и направо, а вместо костылей забиты сапожные гвозди, то впечатление не очень. Но метки сами тут не при делах).


----------



## vyachek (22 Фев 2022)

Что же всё так заморочено. В случае, когда метим планки, не обязательно знать где какая нота. В связи с тем, что у одного резонатора планки чаще всего с двух сторон, значит на каждый резонатор нужно иметь две банки с ацетоном - своя для каждого ряда планок. Предположим, что в аккордеоне 4 резонатора, значит всего нужно 8 банок, либо каждый резонатор делать по раздельности. Планки метим не общей маркировкой, а по типоразмеру: таким образом, самая верхняя планка имеет одну риску на торце. Предположим, что планок одного размера 4, значит на нижней планке будет 4 риски. Дальше одной риской метим планки меньшего размера и так далее. Если правая и левая планка на одном резонаторе одинаковые по размеру (актуально для трехголосного с розливом или двухголосного баяна), то их можно поместить в одну банку: одну риску ставим с длинного торца планки, другую с короткого. Маркером метить нельзя - ацетон его смоет. В банках с ацетоном планки держим хотя бы часа три, периодически встряхивая, затем достаём и промываем в чистом ацетоне и храним в уже пустых банках, опять же для каждого ряда отдельных, далее приклеиваем залоги и опять в банку. Собираем в обратном порядке строго по меткам. Настоятельно рекомендую вначале крепить планки гвоздиками.
Теперь без мечения. Если изначально половина планок в инструменте осыпалась, то метить оставшиеся бессмысленно, всё равно нужно определять ноту . У баяна всегда понятно где какая нота расположена на резонаторе - соответствует рядам клавиатуры, для аккордеона их нужно переписать на листке или, как предлагалось на малярном скотче.
Почему не обязательно метить планки. Потому, что после приклейки залогов всё равно приходится их продувать, проверяя работоспособность, регулируя и подстраивая в черновую - тогда по тюнеру видно где какая нота. Если для каждого ряда планок отдельная банка, то это нисколько не дольше.


----------



## globus (23 Фев 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Настоятельно рекомендую вначале крепить планки гвоздиками.


А почему не шурупчиками?


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Фев 2022)

globus написал(а):


> почему не шурупчиками?


На инструментах уровня "выше среднего"- костыли. На простых- гвоздики. Шурупчиков не видел ни разу. Или это очередное "А вдруг я делаю открытие?".
Роль костылей- не в усилии надавливания. Их роль- в предотвращении отставания планки, особливо ежели она шибко длинная и массивная. 
А шуруп- зачем? Надавим им на передний торец- задница от резонатора оттянется). Шуруп не может "играть" при перепадах температуры и влажности, ибо он жёстко вкручен. Вырвет противоположную сторону. А костыль- может).


----------



## AlexDm (23 Фев 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> На инструментах уровня "выше среднего"- костыли. На простых- гвоздики. Шурупчиков не видел ни разу. Или это очередное "А вдруг я делаю открытие?".
> Роль костылей- не в усилии надавливания. Их роль- в предотвращении отставания планки, особливо ежели она шибко длинная и массивная.
> А шуруп- зачем? Надавим им на передний торец- задница от резонатора оттянется). Шуруп не может "играть" при перепадах температуры и влажности, ибо он жёстко вкручен. Вырвет противоположную сторону. А костыль- может).


В баянах Zonta линейки Пионер (производства Беларусь) голосовые планки укреплены красивыми шурупчиками, вкручены они не сверху а между них, прижимая широкой шляпкой сразу две планки справа и слева. Есть нюанс - перегородки в резонаторе имеют достаточную толщину для вкручивания шурупа, голосовые планки расположены немного свободнее чем в других инструментах. Проливаются голоса клеем ПВА. В нашей школе два таких инструмента, за десять лет пока нареканий нет.


----------



## ugly (23 Фев 2022)

Это технология такая, т.к. ПВА сохнет сильно дольше мастики - без шурупчиков планки могут сдвинуться.
Не вижу препятствий использовать шурупы, а что их не использовали раньше, в советские времена - вполне понятно, помня о том, какие тогда были шурупы, хотя бы даже мебельные... Только вкручивать даже по одному шурупу на каждую плану сильно трудоёмко. А что шуруп что-нибудь перекосит или вырвет, для того есть ограничение момента на инструменте, даже на отвертке.


----------



## vev (23 Фев 2022)

По поводу шурупов...
Scandally Super VI Extrame

Шурупы фиксируют по длинной стороне, а в торцах - костыли


----------

